# mastura



## picoroco

Signomin, ime hiper arjarios.This is my first time here. I ´d like to learn Greek, niecest language.
Well, What does it mean ¨mastura¨? I heard that means ¨weed¨ , marihuana.
Give some examples, please.
Muchas gracias de antemano : ). Regards.


----------



## shawnee

Welcome to the forum picoroco. I see you are entering Greek on a 'high' note. I don't know the etymology, but it is usually employed to describe a drug induced high.
Eg. Είναι μαστουρομένος - He is high.


----------



## artion

Yes, "mastura" is the situation of being "high" after drug use. I 'm not sure if this is the etymology but mastura in arabic means something like "well disputed lady".


----------



## picoroco

Shawnee. Thanks for your explanation. You´re very  kind.


----------



## picoroco

artion said:


> Yes, "mastura" is the situation of being "high" after drug use. I 'm not sure if this is the etymology but mastura in arabic means something like "well disputed lady".



Interesting etymology. I got it. Efjaristó poli!


----------



## artion

picoroco said:


> Interesting etymology. I got it. Efjaristó poli!


 
Ooops! I was tired and did a _lapsus linguae_. Mastura in arabic means "_well respected woman_". Sounds quite opposite to the meaning of "mastura" in Greek, but may be a kind of euphemism. There are one or two more slang expressions in Greek that connect crooks with ... respectable ladies.


----------



## picoroco

jeje OK. Den pirasi.


----------



## diamanti

*Picoroco, Artion, *escribo en espa~nol como puedo, basado in italiano. La palabra* mastura *es turca: *mastur: *el drogadicto.


----------



## picoroco

Muchas gracias por ese dato : )


----------



## nastaziarev

picoroco said:


> Muchas gracias por ese dato : )


¡Buenas picoroco!
Supongo q eres hispanohablante.
_μαστούρα_-son los efectos de una droga (_μαστουρώνω_=fliparse)


----------



## picoroco

Efjaristó, Nastaziarev.
Sí, soy hispanoparlante, soy de Chile
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Τα λεμε!


----------

